# U1206



## Foxbat (Mar 14, 2021)

This particular U Boat had a bit of a disaster and perhaps we should call it a Loo Boat


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Mar 20, 2021)

I highly, highly recommend The History Guy on You Tube!!!
Big, big fan, also try Lindybiege!


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Mar 29, 2021)

When spending a penny can cost you far more!


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 29, 2021)

Interesting stuff.


----------

